# 1970 GTO 455 Hardtop, Restore of part out?



## 70Lemans (Aug 22, 2008)

Found a 1970 GTO 455 Hardtop. From my research 1,986 were produced. Car does not have original engine or trans but a 1973 455 and turbo 400 are included. Original 12 bolt is there. Body is in fairly rough shape as it needs quarters, trunk floor, front fenders, etc. Interior is complete and in nice shape. Original triple green car. 

Asking price is $4800.00. Too much? I know the car is rare but it needs a bunch of work. Do I buy it to restore it or is to far gone and should I just keep the usable parts for my other projects. 

Please give me your opinions. I appreciate your input.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

My experience over the last 2 years of restoring a 66 and 67 is you can buy a nicely restored GTO cheaper than the cost of a car and the restoration. If you have the ability to do the body work and paint then you would probably come out OK.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree...problem is the definition of "nicely"...LOL :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It's a rare car and worthy of restoration. Too rare to part out, in my opinion. BUT, it is worth restoring only if you can weld, do body work, do extensive mechanical work, etc. $4800 is too high in my opinion. If it was a matching numbers car, it would be worth it. I would say more like 3k max in this economy. Now, if you are not an expert body guy and not a mechanic, it will cost you far more than the car will be worth when done to pay for someone else to restore it. If you're NOT a restorer and want a nice ride, buy one already done nicely(that word again) for 25k or so. If you can get it cheap, and can do most of the work yourself or can trade labor, etc, it might be worth it. Good luck.
Jeff


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That`s about twice as much as I would want to pay for a project car, but even so, it`s more then likely worth it if you can do the work yourself. :cheers


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

That car as described is not worth nearly the asking price. Non original motor and trans, and in need of a frame off restoration; you're looking at 100K investment. They say us 65 GTO guys are the cheapest of all (really, I had a vendor tell me that), but I say, offer the seller 2K, go up to 2500, and then be prepared to walk away. In this market they would be foolish not to take the $2500, but if so, maybe they're doing you a favor.

Mike


----------

